# camo dipping companies



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

what companies in Utah dip 

thanks

Aaron


----------



## grimreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

There was a place i saw advertised on ksl awhile back. It is called tg water printing. I looked up their site, it is tgwaterprinting.com their # is 801-592-5932. If i remember right they are in utah county. Hope this helps, i don't know if they are still around, but i am assuming they are.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

BlackIce Coatings in SF, Raindance Hydrographics in SLC and I am tryin to find the other two I have business cards for...


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is something I had Lee at Black Ice Coatings do for me...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=23950


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

was just looking at Raindance Hydrographics website and these were a few pictures that I thought was unique and really cool....What do you guys think?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the "dipped" skulls, but to each his own. I just like the fact that you can "dip" just about anything you can imagine.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I would recommend http://RainDanceHydrographics.com. I'm taking 3 game cameras to them next week!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Or you could go to Mydipkit.com and order your own dipping kit - and I have a couple of other companies who can provide about a yard of film and necessary activators for you to do your own patterns... there is literally hundreds of colorful variations to choose from.


----------

